# Futterzusatz



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich starte hier mal eine Umfrage unter euch :

Welche Futterzusätze verwendet ihr 
a) das ganze Jahr
b) speziell in den kalten Jahreszeiten

Welche Alternatieven zu den teuren Futterzusätzen gibt es ?


Wir verwenden das ganze Jahr über Provivit1 und EnergiePlus , desweiteren habe ich das Vitavit von Intelligence Solutions ausprobiert .
Ich suche immer noch nach einer günstigen Alternatieve .


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Patrick, 

ich habe teilweise auf Sinkfutter der Fa. Mela (Raifeisen/Baywa) umgestellt. Großteils verfüttere ich noch Spirulina 7% welches ich mit  Weizenkeimöl sättige. 
Gefüttert wird noch mehrmals täglich und das nicht wenig. Auch werde ich diesen Winter mal mit dem Sinkfutter weitermachen, solange die Fische fressen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo !!

Ich verwende die gleichen Produkte wie Du auch. Ich reicher damit mein Sinkfutter (Winterfutter und Störfutter) an.
Vitamine gibt es das ganze Jahr über; Energie Plus verwende ich nur zum Winter hin.
Mein Schwimmfutter ist, so glaube ich, ausreichend energiereich. Da gibt es dann nur ab und an Vitamine dazu. Zwischendurch mal ein wenig Salat, Schrimps, Garnelen, Seidenraupenpuppen, Orangenstücke.

Als günstige Alternative wurde mal das Produkt Vitacombex genannt. Soll es als Futterzusatz für Tauben im gut sortierten Landhandel geben. Für andere Tiere gibt es das wohl auch, ist aber ungleich teurer.
Habe selbst aber noch nicht probiert. Muß erst die Reste von der Interkoi verbrauchen.
In diesem Winter werde ich auch mal zwischendurch __ Würmer verfüttern.
Abwechslungsreiche Kost is glaube ich immer gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe letzten Winter Hikari Winterfutter genommen und zusätzlich mit Lebertran angereichert. Habe den ganzen Winter durchgefüttert ausser an tagen wo meine Koi nicht nach oben wollten.

MfG

tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo 
Auch ich reichere das Koifutter wechselweise 
mit Provivit 1 und einmal mit Energieplus an.
Andere Zusatzstoffe habe ich noch nicht gegeben.
Als Leckerli gibt es noch IZEKI das mögen die Koi besonders gerne.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2004)

Hi

@Paul
wir füttern auch das Izeki Briliant , lässt sich sehr gut mit Provivit oder EnergiePlus anmischen , auch gebe ich Refine und die Krümel von den Seidenraupen hinzu , manchmal auch etwas Knoblauch . Auf diese Mischung sind unsere Koi ganz verrückt   

@Jens
Schrimps, Garnelen und Seidenraupen füttern wir auch , nur Salat oder Orangen scheinen unsere Koi nicht zu mögen  :cry: 

@Rainer
verwendest du im Winter dann das gleiche Sinkfutter ?

Ich möchte dieses Jahr als Winterfutter nur noch Sinkfutter verwenden , damit die __ Störe auch was abbekommen , das reine Störfutter erscheint mir doch recht schwer verdaulich für die Koi .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2004)

Wir füttern dieses Futter, zur Zeit noch fast jeden Tag 1x. Das haben wir als Störfutter von der Fischzucht im Nachbarort bekommen, __ Störe wie Koi sind ganz wild drauf.

Ich hoffe es ist lesbar.

Gruß,
Sven


----------

